

Google Already Is Big Brother - quanganhdo
http://hiltmon.com/blog/2013/04/09/google-already-is-big-brother/

======
gregn
Orwell's Big Brother was much worse than Google. There is a difference between
knowing everything about somebody, and forcing society to inhabit an ill-
fitting economic model pre-ordained by an omniscient force, by taking away
their free will.

------
stevebobs
I always wanted a big brother.

------
jimsilverman
yes, because only google does this.

